# Two fat burners at once



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried taking two fat burners at the same time ?

Pros and cons?

Thanks


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

You need to be more specific on the supplements, stacking two is by no means a rare situation.

You can stack two with different MOAs such as a non stim fat burner and a stimulant based fat burner, alternatively something like a thyroidal based fat burner with a stimulant.

You see where I am going with this.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

2 thermogenics at the same time is pretty pointless, a thermogenic and lipotropic/diuretic is fine


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the one I'm using http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

But was hoping to put something with it to speed things up.. Any suggestions?

Thanks lads for ur input still learning about this stuff!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Jayden said:


> This is the one I'm using http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html
> 
> But was hoping to put something with it to speed things up.. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks lads for ur input still learning about this stuff!


do you not feel totally wired after taking one of those pills? 10mg yohimbine sends me bit loopy

you could stack with dnp, or 2 day on ultimate stack 2 days off and then go on clen 2 day/on off


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Nah don't get much of a kick after 2 weeks! Immune to it now


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm stacking t3/clen/dnp and lipo6x. Fantastic results so far(understandable lol)


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I've used elite n ultimate stack. Pretty potent.

Maybe you should come off them if getting immune and do a cycle of warrior blaze. 1 pill will blow you away.

Then after a couple weeks go back to elite n stack.

I've got amazing results this way.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

All of the ones you are talking about here, and mentioned above, contain Alpha agonists - that is they target the alpha receptors in your cells and affect something called the NorEpinephrine Transport (NET). This class of fat burners includes:

- Yohimbine

- Rauwolscine (Alpha-Yohimbine)

- Synephrine

- 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine (Hexaneamine, DiPhenylAmylAmine) - this is in so many products (Blaze, Jack3d, Hemo etc etc)

So stopping one and taking another will do nothing. Taking these products down-regulates the Alpha receptors, so over time it has a lessening effect. The general rule of thumb to get your alphas back to scratch is you should take the same amount of time off as you are on them. So 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

the way to keep the fire burning would be to use a Beta Agonist like Clenbuterol or Albuterol in the off weeks. Like the compounds above Clen and Alb also down regulate the receptors, however can be circumvented by taking either a Ketitofen based antihistamine (not easy to get in the UK, as UK Benedryl doen't contain it) or to take the Pharmacy strength Nytol (50mg) or Boots won brand or Tescos Pharmacy own brand. This contains DiPhenHydramine HCL. THis stops teh down regulation and allows you to run clen longer. Take it from week 2 on wards. At night as it will make you drowsy.

SO its up to you either 2 weeks of Clen and 2 weeks of an Alpha, or 4 weeks of clen + Diphen and then 4 weeks of an Alphs.

the Diphen doesnt work on Alphs stims so you must cycle these.

Hope this helps, holler if you want more.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> All of the ones you are talking about here, and mentioned above, contain Alpha agonists - that is they target the alpha receptors in your cells and affect something called the NorEpinephrine Transport (NET). This class of fat burners includes:
> 
> - Yohimbine
> 
> ...


Excellent info, reps.

But can you pronounce half of them chemical names?lol


----------

